# problem GNS3

## foxroot

Good day!

I ned help

i install GNS 3

emerge gns3-gui

bat don't working

```
2018-12-24 16:47:33 INFO root:126 Log level: INFO

2018-12-24 16:47:33 INFO main:258 GNS3 GUI version 2.1.3

2018-12-24 16:47:33 INFO main:259 Copyright (c) 2007-2018 GNS3 Technologies Inc.

2018-12-24 16:47:33 INFO main:261 Application started with /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/gns3

libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied

libGL error: failed to load driver: i965

2018-12-24 16:47:53 ERROR local_server:487 Local server process has stopped

2018-12-24 16:47:53 ERROR local_server:489 Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 666, in _build_master

    ws.require(__requires__)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 984, in require

    needed = self.resolve(parse_requirements(requirements))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 875, in resolve

    raise VersionConflict(dist, req).with_context(dependent_req)

pkg_resources.ContextualVersionConflict: (aiohttp 3.4.4 (/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages), Requirement.parse('aiohttp<2.4.0,>=2.2.0'), {'gns3-server'})

During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/gns3server", line 6, in <module>

    from pkg_resources import load_entry_point

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3161, in <module>

    @_call_aside

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3145, in _call_aside

    f(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3174, in _initialize_master_working_set

    working_set = WorkingSet._build_master()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 668, in _build_master

    return cls._build_from_requirements(__requires__)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 681, in _build_from_requirements

    dists = ws.resolve(reqs, Environment())

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 870, in resolve

    raise DistributionNotFound(req, requirers)

pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: The 'aiohttp<2.4.0,>=2.2.0' distribution was not found and is required by gns3-server

```

what is it ?

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## mike155

The error message seems to be:

```
libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied

libGL error: failed to load driver: i965 
```

1) Is the user you use to start gns3-gui member of group 'video'?

2) Please post the output of 'ls -la /dev/dri'Last edited by mike155 on Mon Dec 24, 2018 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

foxroot,

```
libGL error: failed to load driver: i965 
```

What does 

```
emerge --info 
```

show?

Your /var/log/Xorg.0.log will be interesting too.

----------

## foxroot

```
emerge --info

!!! SYNC setting found in make.conf.

    This setting is Deprecated and no longer used.  Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync-uri' are set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

Portage 2.3.51 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.14.83-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.83-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3427U_CPU_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     7773248 total,   5470260 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 21 Dec 2018 13:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 3a42029d7d010e25cbc12943a4b034ec7509251f

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --ask"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="ru ru_RU en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt cxx dbus dri examples fortran gdbm gtk iconv ipv6 libtirpc mmx multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre pulseaudio readline seccomp sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 tcpd udev unicode wifi xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23 ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
 ls -la /dev/dri

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root       100 Dec 24 15:07 .

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root      3680 Dec 24 15:09 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root        80 Dec 24 15:07 by-path

crw-rw----  1 root video 226,   0 Dec 24 15:07 card0

crw-rw----  1 root video 226, 128 Dec 24 15:07 renderD128
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

foxroot,

You have 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

 but gns3-gui is looking for i965. 

Add i965 to VIDEO_CARDS and do a -N @world update.

media-libs/mesa and x11-base/xorg-drivers will change. Maybe others but those are the important ones.

The missing libGL will be provided by mesa.

I was expecting to see more evidence in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

----------

## foxroot

[   108.541] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.3

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   108.545] Build Operating System: Linux 4.5.2-aufs-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[   108.547] Current Operating System: Linux localhost.localdomain 4.14.83-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Dec 21 17:49:55 MSK 2018 x86_64

[   108.547] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.83-gentoo root=UUID=ac5c81d0-87c6-4a11-9813-9982bb051aa0 ro

[   108.551] Build Date: 22 December 2018  02:45:59PM

[   108.552]  

[   108.554] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[   108.557] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   108.557] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   108.564] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 24 15:09:15 2018

[   108.566] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   108.567] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   108.568] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   108.568] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   108.568] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   108.568] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   108.568] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

	Using a default monitor configuration.

[   108.568] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   108.568] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   108.568] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   108.568] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[   108.568] (==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   108.568] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   108.568] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   108.568] (II) Loader magic: 0x55e33c949c40

[   108.568] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   108.568] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   108.568] 	X.Org Video Driver: 24.0

[   108.568] 	X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[   108.568] 	X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[   108.568] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   108.581] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:0166:17aa:21f9 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf0000000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   108.581] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   108.582] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   108.583] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   108.583] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.0.0

[   108.583] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[   108.583] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[   108.583] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1

[   108.583] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   108.583] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3

[   108.583] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   108.583] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   108.583] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   108.583] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   108.583] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 2.99.917

[   108.583] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   108.583] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[   108.583] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   108.583] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[   108.583] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   108.583] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.20.3

[   108.583] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   108.583] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[   108.583] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   108.584] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   108.584] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   108.584] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   108.584] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   108.584] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   108.584] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

	i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

	915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

	Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

	GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[   108.584] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[   108.584] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[   108.584] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[   108.584] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[   108.584] (--) using VT number 8

[   108.601] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20170818

[   108.613] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[   108.613] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000

[   108.613] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx; using a maximum of 2 threads

[   108.613] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

	"Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[   108.613] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   108.613] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[   108.613] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   108.613] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[   108.613] (**) intel(0): Found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw') for output LVDS1

[   108.613] (II) intel(0): Enabled output LVDS1

[   108.613] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[   108.614] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VGA1

[   108.614] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[   108.614] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[   108.614] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[   108.614] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP1

[   108.614] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[   108.614] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[   108.614] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[   108.614] (--) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1600x900 on pipe 0

[   108.614] (==) intel(0): TearFree disabled

[   108.614] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   108.614] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   108.614] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"

[   108.614] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"

[   108.614] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in

[   108.614] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   108.614] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   108.614] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   108.614] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[   108.614] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[   108.614] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[   108.614] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[   108.614] (II) Unloading modesetting

[   108.614] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Ivybridge (gen7, gt2) backend

[   108.614] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[   108.614] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   108.614] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[   108.615] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[   108.615] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[   108.615] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   108.615] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[   108.615] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[   108.615] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 enabled

[   108.615] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension Present

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   108.615] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   108.623] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[   108.623] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[   108.623] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   108.623] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[   108.623] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[   108.623] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[   108.624] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1600x900@60.0 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[   108.629] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 423 x 238

[   108.694] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[   108.694] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   108.694] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   108.694] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   108.695] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   108.695] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 2.10.6

[   108.695] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   108.695] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[   108.695] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   108.695] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   108.695] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   108.695] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   108.695] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   108.695] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   108.695] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[   108.695] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[   108.695] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   108.695] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event10)

[   108.695] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   108.695] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[   108.695] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   108.695] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

[   108.695] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[   108.695] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[   108.695] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   108.695] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input11/event10"

[   108.695] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   108.695] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   108.696] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[   108.696] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   108.696] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   108.696] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   108.696] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   108.696] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[   108.696] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[   108.696] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   108.696] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[   108.696] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[   108.696] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   108.696] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[   108.696] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id  :Cool: 

[   108.696] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   108.696] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB OPTICAL MOUSE (/dev/input/event5)

[   108.696] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   108.696] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB OPTICAL MOUSE'

[   108.697] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: always reports core events

[   108.697] (**) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[   108.749] (--) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Vendor 0x93a Product 0x2521

[   108.749] (--) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found 9 mouse buttons

[   108.749] (--) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   108.749] (--) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found relative axes

[   108.749] (--) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found x and y relative axes

[   108.749] (II) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Configuring as mouse

[   108.749] (II) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Adding scrollwheel support

[   108.749] (**) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   108.749] (**) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   108.749] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/0003:093A:2521.0001/input/input7/event5"

[   108.749] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB OPTICAL MOUSE" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[   108.749] (II) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: initialized for relative axes.

[   108.749] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   108.749] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   108.749] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   108.749] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   108.749] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB OPTICAL MOUSE (/dev/input/mouse1)

[   108.749] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   108.749] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   108.749] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Integrated Camera: Integrated C (/dev/input/event9)

[   108.749] (**) Integrated Camera: Integrated C: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   108.749] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Integrated Camera: Integrated C'

[   108.749] (**) Integrated Camera: Integrated C: always reports core events

[   108.749] (**) evdev: Integrated Camera: Integrated C: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[   108.749] (--) evdev: Integrated Camera: Integrated C: Vendor 0x5986 Product 0x266

[   108.749] (--) evdev: Integrated Camera: Integrated C: Found keys

[   108.749] (II) evdev: Integrated Camera: Integrated C: Configuring as keyboard

[   108.749] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input10/event9"

[   108.749] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Integrated Camera: Integrated C" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[   108.749] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   108.750] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event11)

[   108.750] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   108.750] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   108.750] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Mic (/dev/input/event12)

[   108.750] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   108.750] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   108.750] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone (/dev/input/event13)

[   108.750] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   108.750] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   108.750] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event14)

[   108.750] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   108.750] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   108.751] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[   108.751] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   108.751] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[   108.751] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[   108.751] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   108.751] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[   108.751] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[   108.751] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   108.751] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"

[   108.751] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[   108.751] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   108.751] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event4)

[   108.751] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[   108.751] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[   108.751] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[   108.751] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   108.751] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[   108.751] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found 1 mouse buttons

[   108.751] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute axes

[   108.751] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute multitouch axes

[   108.751] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found x and y absolute axes

[   108.751] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute touchpad.

[   108.751] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Configuring as touchpad

[   108.751] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   108.751] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   108.751] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5/event4"

[   108.751] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)

[   108.751] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: initialized for absolute axes.

[   108.751] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   108.751] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   108.751] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   108.751] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   108.752] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   108.752] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   108.752] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   108.752] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/event6)

[   108.752] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   108.752] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint'

[   108.752] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: always reports core events

[   108.752] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[   108.752] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xa

[   108.752] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

[   108.752] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found relative axes

[   108.752] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found x and y relative axes

[   108.752] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Configuring as mouse

[   108.752] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   108.752] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   108.752] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input6/event6"

[   108.752] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" (type: MOUSE, id 13)

[   108.752] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: initialized for relative axes.

[   108.752] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   108.752] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   108.752] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   108.752] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   108.752] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/mouse2)

[   108.752] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   108.752] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   108.752] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event7)

[   108.752] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   108.752] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   108.753] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ThinkPad Extra Buttons (/dev/input/event8)

[   108.753] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   108.753] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ThinkPad Extra Buttons'

[   108.753] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: always reports core events

[   108.753] (**) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[   108.753] (--) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Vendor 0x17aa Product 0x5054

[   108.753] (--) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Found keys

[   108.753] (II) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Configuring as keyboard

[   108.753] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input9/event8"

[   108.753] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ThinkPad Extra Buttons" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[   108.753] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   108.877] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 898

[   108.877] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   108.877] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0  108.00  1600 1648 1680 1924  900 903 908 936 -hsync -vsync (56.1 kHz eP)

[ 10182.917] (II) config/udev: removing device USB OPTICAL MOUSE

[ 10182.932] (II) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Close

[ 10182.932] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 10183.206] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB OPTICAL MOUSE (/dev/input/mouse1)

[ 10183.206] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 10183.206] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 10183.281] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB OPTICAL MOUSE (/dev/input/event5)

[ 10183.282] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 10183.282] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB OPTICAL MOUSE'

[ 10183.282] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: always reports core events

[ 10183.282] (**) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[ 10183.334] (--) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Vendor 0x93a Product 0x2521

[ 10183.334] (--) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found 9 mouse buttons

[ 10183.334] (--) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found scroll wheel(s)

[ 10183.334] (--) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found relative axes

[ 10183.334] (--) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found x and y relative axes

[ 10183.334] (II) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Configuring as mouse

[ 10183.334] (II) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Adding scrollwheel support

[ 10183.334] (**) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[ 10183.334] (**) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[ 10183.334] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/0003:093A:2521.0002/input/input16/event5"

[ 10183.334] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB OPTICAL MOUSE" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[ 10183.334] (II) evdev: USB OPTICAL MOUSE: initialized for relative axes.

[ 10183.334] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[ 10183.334] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[ 10183.335] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[ 10183.335] (**) USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

----------

## NeddySeagoon

foxroot,

That Xorg.0.log is OK. I was concerned that there was no OpenGL at all but its OK.

Do that VIDEO_CARD change and update, then tell what happens.

----------

